# wiring the power from sirius into head unit?



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

My gf just bought a mk3 cabrio and i was wonderin if, when i hook up the satelite radio if i could just cut the plug off that plugs into the cigarette lighter, and splice it into the acc wire when i hook up the head unit? has anyone done this?


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

http://shop.sirius.com/edealin...entID= This is what i need i believe...


----------

